# ما الفرق بين السبيكه المصنعه من حديد خام والسبيكه الداخل فى تصنيعها حديد اسكراب



## amr el nafrawy (13 أغسطس 2009)

انا اعمل فى شركه استيراد مواسير لنقل الغاز والبترول واود ان اعرف هل هناك فرق بين الماسورة المصنعه من حديد خام والماسورة المصنعه من حديد خام + حديد معاد استخدامه ( اسكراب )


----------

